# Ocala, Florida - Paralyzed Boy



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

I just got this in the mail, it was posted on Facebook. It's all the information I have. No photo, sorry. 

Ocala, Florida- Lex is a 5 yr old GSD who is paralyzed and uses a cart. His family is facing financial problems and cannot take him to their new home (weight limit). The only option for Lex is rescue/adoption- or he will be euthanized. Who will help Lex? There has to be someone in Florida/Georgia who can help him. Contact is [email protected]


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was emailed with his info also- I have attached his picture :help:


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Adopt at PWD

may be able to help him


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

Glad someone has a pic. What a stunner! Too many people don't realize how the economy is impacting pets. I just got another mail about a different breed dog in a similar situation.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

there is an e-mail circulating which says that "nick in new york" has committed to this boy. don't know how accurate that is. 

btw, does anyone know "nick"? i've asked before when i've seen dogs going to him, but have never found anyone who knows him. anyone?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

eberesche said:


> Adopt at PWD
> 
> may be able to help him


 
*this sounds like a perfect place for Lex, has anyone contacted the owner and told them about this place*?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> there is an e-mail circulating which says that "nick in new york" has committed to this boy. don't know how accurate that is.
> 
> btw, does anyone know "nick"? i've asked before when i've seen dogs going to him, but have never found anyone who knows him. anyone?


I may be way off base here, but I thought there was a Nick in NY who briefly posted on this board a few years back. A policeman perhaps?
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, i think that could be right susan. does anybody know nick? please feel free to send a pm if you'd (the generic you), like to share info off thread.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> yes, i think that could be right susan. does anybody know nick? please feel free to send a pm if you'd (the generic you), like to share info off thread.


I think Jeannie Orsini might know who he is - she used to post here a lot (doesn't any more), but if anyone here is still in contact with her that might be a place to start.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Lex found a home!!*

*We received this e-mail from the owner of LEX, GOOD NEWS he has found a HOME!!*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I just want to take a minute of your time to THANK everyone who has been trying to help Lex, either in a way to take him in and give hima beautiful home or to help transport or even the emails i got to recommend someone for lex. I am very pleased and happy to say Lex has a Forever home. A wonderful lady in Ct who understands the disabilities of lex offered a lifetime of love for him. She currantly has a german shepard "jerry lee" who has special needs as well, Lex with have a new brother. He will be one spoiled rotten boy and i couldnt be happier. I can even go visit my baby Lex! She will be doing therapy for his legs as well. I couldnt ask for any better for my baby, And will get tons of pictures and updates! Once again Thank you for all the love and support and help from everyone. I am Sorry it took so long to get back to everyone, In the last 5 days since the email for lex was cross posted, i have gotten well over 150 emails and about 30 calls. Its amazing how much help was offered to lex and myself, Once again i am sorry it took so long to respond to emails, I am forever greatful for all everyone has done and just to know how wonderful people are. God Bless you all and Thank you from the bottom of our hearts!



Christine & Lex


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Great news for Lex! Have a happy new life boy......
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

